
Kansas Tried Tax Cuts. Its Neighbor Didn't. Guess Which Worked. View - pbhowmic
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2016-03-29/kansas-tried-tax-cuts-its-neighbor-didn-t-guess-which-worked
======
mchahn
> shift taxes from income to consumption

Which is another way of saying to make the poor pay a higher tax rate and the
rich to pay a lower one.

------
therobot24
i think this article would have more power behind it if instead of linking
everywhere the author included a few of the graphs within the article itself.

